# Edge: backward compatibility



## mtroy (Jan 8, 2005)

I have a still working Tivo Premiere and a Tivo HD. I understand that Tivo uses a new transfer technology into newer models. If I buy an Edge, can I still transfer shows between it and my older Tivos?


----------



## tommage1 (Nov 6, 2008)

mtroy said:


> I have a still working Tivo Premiere and a Tivo HD. I understand that Tivo uses a new transfer technology into newer models. If I buy an Edge, can I still transfer shows between it and my older Tivos?


Edge is TE4 only. So for direct transfers (at least with a Premiere), you can transfer from the Edge to the Premiere. But not direct from Premiere to Edge. For that you'd have to use Tivo online. S3/HD, probably can transfer from Edge to HD. But would not be able to transfer from HD to Edge as Edge is TE4. Cannot use Tivo online for that either as it does not support S3/HD. However you should be able to stream between the Edge and the HD, ie watch shows on the HD through the Edge (as long as both on same account, same network and have service.) Just cannot actually transfer them.


----------



## tommage1 (Nov 6, 2008)

Oh, there might be a way to get from the HD to the Edge. First you'd have to transfer from the HD to the Premiere. Then use Tivo online to transfer from the Premiere to the Edge. Could work. No copyrighted shows of course.


----------

